# Help Finding Dog Friendly Hotel in Spain



## legend654 (Mar 28, 2006)

Sadly we transferred ownership of our M/H today to a new owner after three years of fun and adventure. We have now bought a house in southern Spain and depart on Friday via car with our 50KG Bernese mountain dog. Being that people on this site are generally clued up about everything (and I do mean everything), we are struggling to find a hotel half way down the East coast of Spain (south of Barcelona) that accepts dogs larger than 25KG and wondered if anybody can recommend somewhere. We can find dog friendly hotels but most limit them to 25KG. Anybody got a recommendation for an affordable hotel half way down please let us know.

Thanks

Guy


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I don't know if this would help....

http://www.pettravel.com/pet-friendly-hotels-search.cfm

G


----------



## dora (Jan 23, 2008)

Most European travel websites offer places that accept dogs. We have a 30kg collie and 25kg lab cross we travel with and found plenty of self catering accomodation saying dogs no problem, but these were generally owned apartments and on french and dutch websites. I know the Premiere Classe group allow dogs no matter what the size, and they're free of charge, although they are generally in France, I don't know if there are any in Spain, I know there is a Formulae 1 at Lleida,I know this isn't south of Barcelona, but if you was to take the Irun route maybe of use.


----------



## miranda (Mar 15, 2009)

*Pet Hotels*

We have used www.petslovershotels.com for hotels and found it good, they list worldwide but we have only used them a few times in Spain. Good luck.


----------

